# Homewrecker - by NemoVolo (Both, Stuffing, Imagery, Romance, ~MWG)



## NemoVolo (Jun 16, 2010)

_~BBW, ~BHM, FA, FFA, Romance, Eating, Imagery, Stuffing, ~MWG_ - After striking a deal, two friends discover they share more than just an appreciation of food. Problem is, only one is actually single. 

*[Author's Note:]* This is technically a prequel to a story I was already writing. I'm mostly putting this up for fun, but if other people like it enough, I'll continue.

*Homewrecker
by Nemovolo​*
*Part 1*

You know your girlfriend would flip the fuck out, right?

Cinnabar was curled up on the couch next to Elias. She had come over to his apartment in order to escape her roommates creepy friend. It was a normal occurrence lately, but he didnt mind. Elias thought she was cute, but she didnt compare to his girlfriend. 

Yeah, I know, he said with a sheepish grin. But theres no way Im going to tell her.

Would she be more upset that Im sleeping here a lot, or that we usually end up in the same bed? she asked, still working on the sketch of him she had started earlier. 

Elias shrugged. Well, the same bed would probably piss her off most. And you dont sleep there all the time, though! Its not like we do anything either.

Mhmm. Cin didnt care. Shed had the biggest crush on Eli from the start, so as far as she was concerned, the sooner they broke up the better. At least you can always just tell her Im your friend and taste-tester. Shell understand that, right?

Yep.

Just, maybe not the part where you pose naked for me so I can practice the figure drawing. She grinned innocently at him. 

He rolled his eyes. Yeah, basically. She probably wouldnt be too cool about that.

He had spent the past hour preparing homemade lasagna from scratch, garlic French bread, and Caesar salad. Hed end up splitting it with Cin and not really paying attention to who finished it off, as long as it was gone. She helped him carry stuff over to the table, knowing that she knew his kitchens layout better than his girlfriend did. 

Cin ended up eating by herself while he went to talk to his girlfriend on the phone. All the babes and other similar pet names made her depressed. Having that crush on him was rearing its ugly head. She had agreed to be the taste-tester to get to spend more time with him, and she ended up eating so much he felt bad if she had to sleep on the couch. A couple of times shed felt him snuggle closer to her, but when she woke up, he was always as far on his side as possible. 

She hadnt met Peyton, but shed seen pictures. And she could see why he wouldnt really even consider this agreement as cheating. Peyton was thin and pretty, and knew it, too. Even though the smoking made her look older to Cin, Elias still found her beautiful and thats what really mattered. 

Cinnabar had always been chubby, and since she was short it wasnt like she could really hide it. At 53 and almost 200 lbs, she was way past feeling attractive. It didnt help that the guy she liked so much was dating a girl that was easily half her weight. 

At least this way she could put her eating habits to work and comfort her sorrows with really good free food. 

By the time Eli got off the phone and came back, she had already had two large helpings of the lasagna, half a bowl of salad, and three pieces of bread. The former was starting to get a little cool, so he popped it back in the oven to reheat it while he ate some salad. 

Shes coming to visit this weekend.

Cin glanced at him, before looking back at her food. Thats cool.

He nodded, stabbing at a crouton. Yeah, soyoull have to put up with your roommates boytoy.

She just shrugged. Yeah, no free food this weekend.

He grinned a little and shrugged. Sorry. Ill make a big meal on Monday though.

She laughed like she was supposed to, but didnt really care about that. She was more upset about not getting to talk to him or anything for a whole weekend. Her roommate would be too busy with the guy she had visiting and he was creepy. They werent really _dating _but they sure as hell did a lot of stuff couples would do. And they locked themselves up in her bedroom for days. 

All her other friends spent weekends working or with their significant others. It seriously sucked how lame hers were. 

She shifted a little in her seat, not really noticing the way her shirt was being pulled tight across her stomach, or the way her jeans were digging into her tummy. She just kept eating to fill that aching emptiness that spanned from her heart down. Maybe the food could fill it. After all, Elias being a culinary chef made it so whatever he cooked was rich. 

As her belly swelled to contain the huge amount of food she was eating, she squirmed a little in discomfort as her clothes refused to be as forgiving. Her face was red, too, because she was afraid to let Elias notice how much of a glutton she was being. With her left hand politely under the table already, she tried to tug the waistband of her jeans down. The tight ball of belly, even if insulated under a layer of fat, was just too big to be manipulated around. If she wanted relief, shed have to undo her pants altogether. 

She was starting to slow down, too, and as she looked over the remaining food she could see why. Already over half the lasagna was gone, but Elias had only had a slice or two since he got it out of the oven. The garlic bread was non-existent, as was the salad. She had eaten almost all the food hed prepared on her own, which was easily a meal for three or four people.

When they finally managed to finish everything off, Elias got up to get the pie he made. She was amused to see his stomach pushing out in a tight ball from the food. It made her feel better about having to unfasten her pants while he wasnt looking. The relief was instantaneous as her belly surged forward, pushing down the zipper to take up the room offered to it. With a sigh, she wiggled a little so that it was a little less noticeable, pushing the lapels down under her belly that was resting almost cozily on her lap. 

By the time he brought over the piecherryshe had massaged some room back into her stomach and was ready to eat it. At least _this _she wasnt really expected to eat all of. What they couldnt eat, he let her take to work for her co-workers to enjoy themselves. They thought he was her boyfriend, and she hadnt really done anything to dissuade that thought.

She did manage to get two good size pieces down, before the overwhelming rich flavor combined with the already overfull stomach made her feel a little nauseous. She gently pushed away all the food and gave Eli two thumbs up. 

Im stuffed, she muttered, knowing shed be blushing if all the blood wasnt rushing to her stomach to digest. And Im really tired.

He glanced over at her, but whatever he was thinking, she had no idea. Then he smiled. Go ahead and go lie down, then. I can clean up. Youre the one with work tomorrow.

She just nodded a little. Pushing her chair back, she tensed a little in preparation to stand up. She glanced down and was embarrassed to see her belly peeking out under her t-shirt which was strained so tight there werent even any wrinkles. 

Heaving with her legs, she got up with a barely stifled groan, and waddled her way out of the dining room and towards the bedroom. Elias had a really nice place, which was amazing since he was just working part-time. She had no idea where he got the money for it, but it sure beat the place she was staying with two other people. 

His bed was a queen and took up the majority of his room. She had teased him about it at first, for not just getting a king, but now she appreciated that it let her sleep just a _bit _closer to him. 

Crawling on top of it, she moved as far over on the right side as possible, leaving his usual side open. She wished that she had thought to bring sweats that time, but just sprawled out on her side facing the wall. Her belly took up at least six inches in front of her as it rested on the mattress. She gently rubbed at it to relieve some of the strain and tightness. With a tug, she pulled her jeans down and refastened them under her tummy. It was uncomfortably snug, but less embarrassing. 

With a sigh, she buried her face into the pillow that smelled like Eli and relaxed. 

By the time Elias came in, she was already asleep. He pulled off his jeans before crawling under the blankets next to her. _Shes kind of adorable when shes sleeping_, he thought with a little grin, watching as Cin rolled over onto her back. Her shirt was up, baring her decently sized belly that was rounder than normal with food. He felt a perverse amount of pride at glimpsing the thin red lines on her sides and lower belly from it stretching. _Im a fucking ass_, he thought with a sigh, rolling onto his own full stomach and hiding his face in his pillow.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 16, 2010)

This is great - please continue!


----------



## TheOwl (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, this is a nice start and I would love to see some more of it.


----------



## AngelStryker (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone know if/when we can expect the next chapter of this?


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking forward to the next installment od the story. It has a great beginning.


----------



## AngelStryker (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there going to be another chapter?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 11, 2011)

*Thats a good roleplay please bring us with a sequel*


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 11, 2011)

I like this one! I would even mind doing some illustrations for it, maybe even a comic. I want to read more! Keep going!


----------

